# Clocks gifted



## Caseyjunior (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi, I have a couple of drop dial clocks I have been gifted a while ago and would really appreciate any information you might be able to supply on the clocks as I am a total newbie, They have been sitting in a cupboard until recently due to lack of time and they need some work, they seem to be cleaning up quite well.

Thanks in advance, I am trying to work out how to load images as I have only joined today so please bare with me, the name on one of the clocks is Joseph Eley, Belper this is painted/written on the face.


----------



## Caseyjunior (Jan 3, 2020)

https://paste.pics/7O3TR

i am really not sure if that link works to the image, if anyone could just confirm yes or no that would be great please, thanks.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Caseyjunior said:


> https://paste.pics/7O3TR
> 
> i am really not sure if that link works to the image, if anyone could just confirm yes or no that would be great please, thanks.


 pic. came thru, but not too good. vin


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Joseph Eley of Belper was a clockmaker working from 1846-95, according to the reference book I have.

If you scroll down to the bottom of this page, it has census entries for Joseph and his family.

http://www.clanjackson.co.uk/genealogy/p685.htm#c25068.3


----------



## Caseyjunior (Jan 3, 2020)

Thankyou very much for the replies and information, here are images of another I have

https://paste.pics/7O6M2

https://paste.pics/7O6MG

Hope the links work, seems to be American if the label inside is correct (second image), any info much appreciated thanks, I have one more drop dial which I will upload a pic shortly.

thanks, Andy.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Caseyjunior said:


> Hope the links work, seems to be American if the label inside is correct (second image), any info much appreciated thanks, I have one more drop dial which I will upload a pic shortly.


 Seth Thomas is the easy one, Google would have got you there.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seth_Thomas_Clock_Company

https://www.britannica.com/biography/Seth-Thomas#ref207977










The slight puzzle is "Spiridon & Sons Cardiff" on the dial.

I can find Spiridion & Son in Cardiff from 1891-1920. This company was run by the son of Wladyslaw Spiridion, originally from Poland. WS was in Cardiff from 1844, working for the clockmaker Henry Grant. He married Grant's sister and took over the business in 1855.

You can see a Seth Thomas clock with the "Spiridion & son" name on the dial here. https://bid.gardinerhoulgate.co.uk/m/lot-details/index/catalog/62/lot/25955










That clock looks like yours and, if you follow the link, you'll see the auctioneer has misspelled the retailer's name as "Spiridon". I can only guess someone has repainted the dial on yours and misspelled the name too. Whatever, it looks like Spiridion & Son imported these clocks from America and put their name on the dial, which was a very common for clockmakers and retailers to do.

Your picture for comparison.


----------



## dilinmase (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello, I woud like to thank you for sharing this interesting material. These are really great wall clock. I rember when I got it from my father and there were engraved signature for my beloved sonn at essaysprofessors.com


----------

